# Clima de agitação maritima



## psm (4 Dez 2009 às 19:00)

DESCRIÇÃO DA AGITAÇÃO MARITIMA


A superficie do mar tem uma configuração muito complexa, irregular e variavel de instante para instante. O estado do mar, num dado local e em dado momento, é defenido pelo o conjunto das carecterísticas das ondas nesse local e nesse momento.
Para um dado estado do mar, chama-se altura característica(expressa em metros) das ondas(ou simplesmente altura das ondas) ao valor médio da altura da cava à crista das ondas bem fromadas. Mesmo quando o estado do mar não varia, as ondas não têm todas a mesma altura, podendo as ondas mais altas atingir cerca do dobro da altura média das ondas bem fromadas. O periodo característico(expresso em segundos) das ondas(ou simplesmente período das ondas) é o intrevalo de tempo médio entre a passagem de cristas sucessivas das ondas bem fromadas.
Na descrição do estado do mar é usual distinguir vaga de ondulação. A vaga é gerada pelo vento no próprio local, tem um aspecto irregular, com cristas angulosas e ondas de váriias direções centradas no rumo do vento. A ondulação é devida à propagação da vaga gerada pelo vento num local distante. Tem um aspecto mais regular, as cristas são mais arredondadas e as ondas têm uma direção bem defenida. O príodo da ondulação é superior ao período da vaga que lhe deu origem.
Num local podem aparecer simultaneamente várias ondulações com diversas direções provenientes de áreas de geração diferentes.
Para uma discrição mais rigorosa e completa do estado do mar, a distinção subjectiva entre vagas e varios sistemas de ondulação não é sufeciente. Assim é necessário considerar o mar como composto por um grande número de sistemas de ondas simples, cada um com a sua altura, periodo e direção.
Este conjunto de sistemas de ondas(estado do mar) pode ser caracterizado pelo seu espectro, que exprime a distribuição da energia das ondas nos dominios da frequencia e da direção. O espectro diz-se estreito quando as componentes se agrupam em direções e periodos semelhantes, e largo no caso contrário. A ondulação tem um espectro estreito, a vaga tem um espectro largo.


----------

